# The best way to have a horse put to sleep?



## gumpatrump (18 October 2008)

Was just wondering what the views were on the best way to have a horse put down?  When that difficult decision has to be made, would you rather have your horse put down by injection or by being shot ( sorry for being blunt, couldn't think of another way to put it ).  I feel the injection is a nicer way to let them go but have heard some horror stories about it going wrong!  Your views would be much appreciated!


----------



## chunklovescooks (18 October 2008)

I personally think the injection is so much more humane, and there is no mess to be cleaned up after, which makes it slightly less painful for you.


----------



## imyourstalker (18 October 2008)

injection.


----------



## hadfos (18 October 2008)

My lad will go by lethal injection and be cremated when the time comes,dont want to think about the shooting method,not for me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




...however depends on the circumstances...ie:GOD forbid....but if any horse i owned was in a serious accident and it was going to take a vet an hr to get there or whoever it is shoots them 5 mins,then i would shoot for the horses sake 
	
	
		
		
	


	




would still cremate though!!


----------



## Maesfen (18 October 2008)

Shooting without a doubt, for preference by my local hunt staff who are experienced, caring and professional.  Far less traumatic for horse than if an injection should go wrong, which happens far too many times.  Well, TBH, you always hear about the ones that go wrong when many must go perfectly, but I would always go for shooting even if injections were 100% guaranteed.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 October 2008)

My local vet sedates the horse so there heads are nearly on the floor (they cant move) and then shoots them, I couldnt let the hunt do it! But the leathal injection going wrong scares me more x


----------



## Gucci_b (18 October 2008)

My friend had to have her pony put to sleep 3 weeks ago now she had the  injection then burried the pony in her field, she said she wanted the injection, as it was a nicer memory for her to have of her last moments of her pony.


----------



## Maesfen (18 October 2008)

[quote I couldnt let the hunt do it!  

[/ QUOTE ]

Why on earth not?  They will have had far more experience shooting horses and livestock than any vet.  
Who do you think did most of the shooting, along with professional knackermen at foot and mouth time?  Vets just don't get the experience unless they're such lousy vets they keep on losing patients!


----------



## Donkeymad (18 October 2008)

Hope your friend had official permission to bury her horse in the field. She could get into trouble otherwise, not something you want after something so awful.

I had mine shot, and this would always be my preferred method.


----------



## joeanne (18 October 2008)

Have seen both and would go with shooting every time.
The injection was not in the least eventful, but the horses owner was absolutely paranoid the horse was not "properly" dead until the poor thing started to go stiff (despite being told by the vet he had gone)
once shot, there's no question at all, far better for all concerned.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 October 2008)

Its only as I know the vet who did it! Nothing against the Hunt they are very good, but my boy was a bit sensitive and I worry that he would have got excited then people can miss if the horse is being stupid!!!! 

Everyone has the right to make that decision for there own horse there is no right or wrong answer


----------



## _Amy_Rose_ (18 October 2008)

I think i would go for injection aswell, although as mentioned before, it depends on the circumstances.


----------



## Nudibranch (18 October 2008)

I've just spent 6 months trying to make this decision but thanks to HHO members I've been able to make up my mind, and my choice is the bullet. I only want what is best for my horse and imho this is shooting. Instant: she will be dead before she hits the ground. I don't want to take the risk of anything going wrong.


----------



## amandaco2 (18 October 2008)

i had my old girl pts by injection
she was 48 and it was peaceful.i wasnt there as i couldnt bear it and didnt want to upset her.
my friend had her old 2 mares pts by injection too, both went peacefully, except one who had severe liver disease and was a VERY big mare.she was already down and needed 2 sets of injections as one wasnt enough.
the only experience ive heard of personally with shooting is my friend who had her gelding pts due to a broken leg by a vet with the bolt-they didnt do it right and the horse was thrashing about with blood coming from his head...
i think i will go for the injection but it depends on the circumstances-if the horse is scared of needles maybe shooting maybe quicker/easier?


----------



## Happytohack (18 October 2008)

In over 30 years of owning horses, I have had 4 PTS.  Two were shot by the knackerman ad two were PTS by injection by the vet.  All of them were PTS at home and knew nothing about it.  The 2 that were PTS by the knackerman were led out of their stables, given a bucket of feed and were shot while eating and died instantly.  The 2 that were PTS by injection, were sedated  by the vet and then had the lethal dose administered and died immediately.  If your horse is not afraid or traumatised by needles, then lethal injection is more of a peaceful end for the owner.  If you decide to have your horse shot, please get the knackerman or hunt to do it - most vets have little experience of shooting horses, whereas the hunt and knackerman despatch fallen stock all the time and take pride in doing the job well.


----------



## Parkranger (18 October 2008)

It completely depends on the situation.  If I had a horse that was old etc then I'd use the injection.  My boy was shot because he broke his leg and vet warned me that if I had him injected he would feel pain as he went down on his leg.....worse for us but better for him to be shot.

Oscar, I would never have shot as he's so headshy.....


----------



## hadfos (18 October 2008)

I think this is why i wouldnt voluntarily have my lad shot...old pony at riding school i worked at(she was such a sweety),was lead down to indoor school to be pts,the bloke flipping missed...that poor pony died on the 2nd attempt 
	
	
		
		
	


	




,i know it dosnt happen often but enough to put off!!
As for the injection...i do believe they should inject until sedated and then attatch a drip instead of more injections,increase until they fall asleep...if i had to go that would be how...send me to sleep with general then increase dosage until heart stops!!


----------



## Baymillie (18 October 2008)

I've known of shootings going wrong by a vet - not the hunt - never heard of them going wrong with the hunt. But this female vet took 3 goes, by this time the owner was hysterical and just ran off screaming - the pony was dead eventually - but the owner is traumatised forever!

You take your own choice for the good of your horse, but I would never use a vet for a shooting only an experienced knacker man or the hunt.

PS - it is against the law to bury a horse that has been PTS by lethal injection as one of the jabs causes a heart attack and this could get into the water system via the ground, you can only bury them once they have been cremated. All vets know this and mine insist on arranging the knacker to be there so take away the carcass for cremation.


----------



## arwenplusone (18 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Shooting without a doubt, for preference by my local hunt staff who are experienced, caring and professional.  Far less traumatic for horse than if an injection should go wrong, which happens far too many times.  Well, TBH, you always hear about the ones that go wrong when many must go perfectly, but I would always go for shooting even if injections were 100% guaranteed. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree 100% 
Quick and simple.
Lethal injection is more for the owner's benefit IMO - better for the horse to be shot.


----------



## Gucci_b (18 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I've known of shootings going wrong by a vet - not the hunt - never heard of them going wrong with the hunt. But this female vet took 3 goes, by this time the owner was hysterical and just ran off screaming - the pony was dead eventually - but the owner is traumatised forever!

You take your own choice for the good of your horse, but I would never use a vet for a shooting only an experienced knacker man or the hunt.

PS - it is against the law to bury a horse that has been PTS by lethal injection as one of the jabs causes a heart attack and this could get into the water system via the ground, you can only bury them once they have been cremated. All vets know this and mine insist on arranging the knacker to be there so take away the carcass for cremation. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ask H&amp;H: Can I bury my horse?

Compiled by Claire Evans

Q: I had always assumed that when the time came, it would be all right to bury my horse on my land, but a friend has said this is illegal. Is this true and if so what other options are there? 

A: In England, horses that are kept as pets can be buried on their owners' or other land, provided the owner obtains the agreement of their local authority and follows its advice regarding burial. 


The local authority has to agree that the horse is a pet rather than livestock, which cannot be buried. Horses not kept as pets and other livestock "must be delivered to a premises approved under the regulation for proper collection and disposal (eg: hunt kennel, knacker yard, incinerator operator)" in accordance with EU Animal By-Products Regulation (EC) no 1774/2002. 


The animal owner can join the National Fallen Stock Scheme, which for a set fee provides information about local disposal services. 


The reason these horses do not fall into the same category as other livestock is because horses are not normally kept for human consumption in the UK, unlike other European countries, so they can benefit from a derogation (partial repeal) 

for pet animals under article 24 of Animal By-Products Regulation (EC) no 1774/2002. 


Horse owners must comply with all stipulations made by their local authority regarding the burial site. The authority is likely to state that it must be: 


at least 250m away from any well borehole or spring that supplies water 

at least 30m from any other spring or watercourse, and at least 10m from a field drain 

have at least 1m of subsoil below the bottom of the burial pit, allowing a hole deep enough for at least 1m of soil to cover the carcass 

when first dug, the bottom of the hole must be free of water

However, each authority may have its own separate guidelines. 


Horse owners in Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland should consult their respective non-agricultural departments for advice. 


In England, for more information (tel: 08459 335577) or visit www.defra.gov.uk


----------



## Booboos (18 October 2008)

My only experience of shooting was quite unpleasant for all involved. I have used an injection twice and it was very peaceful and calm.

Legislation about the disposal of carcasses applies to farm animals and, although subject to interpretation, in most instances horses are classed as pets and can be buried at home. The legislation regarding pollutants, such as the drugs used to bring about death, only affects the choice of the burial site, e.g. cannot be buried near waterways, springs, etc.


----------



## ladyt25 (18 October 2008)

I would always have mine PTS by injection we have had 2  oldies PTS one donkey on pony and the donkey went v quick but I think he was v poorly. The pony was PTS by a different vet and I wasn't so happy with that but I think the main prob was we put him in a stable to have it done and that stressed him out. I think we made the wrong decision there as he hated stables so really we should have just done it in the field.

I couldn't have mine shot, i just don't agree with it, there's too much room for error in my opinion. A bullet at point blank range doesn't always kill a human outright so i don't believe it would always kill a horse IMO. 

People are willing to have their horse undergo GA for operations. The horse being PTS by injecyion is no different to me, they have the GA and then they have an overdose, they know nothing about it. Yes they may look like the are moving etc after but basically the vet will/ should stay to check the heart has stopped etc. The only way I can see this would ever go 'wrong' is if you haven't had a competent equine vet carry it out.

Sorry but in my mind I wouldn't have my dog shot so I wouldn't have my horse shot either. Also, we have buried 4 of ours on our own land - the vet told us regulations had changed and it was dependent on the drugs used, how close to water course etc. I don't believe in sending my horses to a hunt, I don't hunt, don't agree or disagree with it really, it's just not something i actively 'support'.

It's down to personal choice I guess but I feel my horse(s) have been good 'servants' to me so the least I owe them is a dignified end.


----------



## dozzie (18 October 2008)

By the vet, injection. If I had to plan it, which I have had to think about recently, then I would go with the hunt and shooting.


----------



## jewel (18 October 2008)

shot by the hunt


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (19 October 2008)

oh what a horrid subject-sorry but it made me cringe reading this.  My best friend was put to sleep by injection and it was v.peaceful.it's making me cry writing this. I would go for injection everytime.


----------



## LindaW (19 October 2008)

OTOH I have a lovely big mare who is afraid of injections, the very sort who's adrenalin would fight the effects of sedative.  She will be shot, quick and stress free for her.


----------



## twister (19 October 2008)

I had my horse shot by a knakerman it was done so well.
I do not regret that .I will if I have to and the situation allows
have the hunt or knakerman to shoot .
It was quick and in my eyes right.It seems dignified to me.But thats just how I feel.
But again its down to personal preferance and what you feel is best
for your horse.


----------



## hellybelly6 (19 October 2008)

I would like my baby to pass away in his sleep peacefully many many many many years from now with angels playing harps.

Unfortunately, I do not think this is likely and I cannot decide.

I would prefer heavy sedation and then shooting.  The sedation so that it happens first time.  BANG.

Unfortunately, my vet will only inject and whichever way it happens, I hope it is quick, painless and my horse is not aware of what is happening.  Its whats best for him which is the most important thing.


----------



## YorksG (19 October 2008)

We have had a number of deaths over the 30 odd years we have kept horses. They all come for life and stay until the end, when they are put to sleep at home. We have had all but one shot, by both the hunt and our excellent local knacker firm. ALL the shootings have been quick, efficient and as pleasant an end as there can be. The injection was not pleasant. The little 12.2 mare was down (had foundered and after much treatment, too much treatment with hindsight, reached the end) She fought the injection and also fought the effects, never, never again. The other advantage of shooting is that the body is removed at the same time. The, sort of, disadvantage for us the last time, was the surreal experience of it turning into a bit of a social event as the knackerwoman is a close friend of a close friend.


----------



## GlamourDol (19 October 2008)

Injection everytime in my opinion!
However, if something was in the field with its leg hanging off, i think i would consider the bullet if it was the quickest way!
Having put my mare to sleep earlier this year the thought of having it done with a gun, makes me feel physically sick.
They have injections all through their lives, it is no different to them. At no point do they ever have a gun put to them!
If i was to be in the shooting camp as it were, i would want the hunt to do it, rather than the vets!
I think it is such a personal thing, that no one can ever say one way is wrong!


----------



## kellyeaton (19 October 2008)

i had my girl pts a few months ago and it was so peaceful. i was asking my vets the other day witch way is best he said in his case he would go with injection. but i surpose both ways have wrongs and rights. i have a horse who is scarced of injections but i dont feel i could shoot him so the vet says sedate him then give him the leathel dose when he would not no buy it. if you do have them shot buy hunt can they leavbe the body for you to dipose of so you  can get your horse creamated?


----------



## Shiraz (19 October 2008)

I've always had them shot at outside at their home and stayed with them. They are sedated before they are shot and I would always do it this way.

I don't understand how people say they've seen the shooting go wrong? It has an immediate effect and IMO is the best for the animal, they don't know what's coming. Going "wrong" is more likely the owner being distressed by the mess and twitching afterwards. Not even going to pretend it's not upsetting but the horse is gone by that point painlessly 

I think the injection is more for the owners "comfort" and find it quite cruel when you really think about how it works through their organs. Horse's don't want to go down and unless they are already pretty far gone most will fight the injection. It's awful.

My last mare was shot and she was dead instantly but it took 15mins for her heart to stop beating. I can't begin to imagine how traumatic and distressing it would have been for her to have been injected and fought it.

Before she was pts the vet was trying to get me to change my mind as the injection would be less upsetting for me etc. I really don't care about me, my horses get the best from the moment they arrive with me until they leave and IMO having them pts quickly, painlessly and with their dignity is the main thing.


----------



## GlamourDol (19 October 2008)

Also to add, Dol was cremated and we have her ashes. It was a very profesional company that did it for us, and i am glad we were in the position where we could have it done!


----------



## longtalltilly (19 October 2008)

I agree Shiraz, the Injection can be a very very long, slow and suffering death! At least when shot the horse is dead and put out of pain asap, The twitching is just the body's way of shutting down!

If you have ever watched a horse have a heart attack its much the same, the horse is dead but still twitching for a while after!

Id have mine shot over injection any day! mine are both fine with injection's, but I couldn't forgive myself if they fought it as many do! If they were almost gone and It seemed right there could be a slight possiblity for mine to have LI but they would have to be pretty bad for me to agree.


----------



## Pikachu (19 October 2008)

I had to make this decision last year but my horse was teriffied of vets and needles, so it would have caused far more distress to him to go for the injection so i went with the gun. It wasn't the vets who did it as they don 't hold a gun at the surgery and would have had to get the people out who did it for me anyway. They were very good with him.

Whether i'd go for this option agian, probabaly, but i think it all depends on the horse.


----------



## Murphy88 (19 October 2008)

i'd go for shooting everytime, but it's interesting hearing everyone saying they'd want the hunt - i'd never even thought about not having a vet, but i can see how much sense it makes. i'm a vet student, and have to say i hope i don't get to have that much experience shooting! i tend to think that the injection is more for the owners benefit. i've never known a horse that was injected, but the horses that i've seen shot all were dead before they hit the floor. i may become pathetic when the time comes and want injection for my own benefit, but its an ordeal giving my mare a flu jab, so def wouldn't be possible for her, and i think my boy would be the type to fight the effects. i'd much rather they were gone quickly without knowing anything was wrong, than risk an injection going wrong.


----------



## YorksG (19 October 2008)

Just to add our old Appy had seen the gun before, her friend had gone down in the box next to her and was shot where she lay, with old Appy still in the box next door, able to see it all. When it came to her turn she weldomed the visitor and had no apparent precognition of what would occur next. He brought a food bucket with him, he fed her, shot her and she died eating. The best death possible.


----------



## harleyandcopper (19 October 2008)

My old showjumper was sedated, led into a lorry with a feed then shot by a knackerman without even realising what was happening. He thought he was going off to a show.
It was really calm, quick and very professionaL. I cried of course but I feel that it was the least stressful method all round.


----------



## Booboos (19 October 2008)

Since people are asking how can shooting go wrong, the horse I had shot was scared of needles so there was no choice, we used an experienced knacker man recommended by the vets, but even so, for some reason, the horse lost the plot, he was rearing and pulling all over the place, the knackerman could not safely place the gun near his head, it took ages, and it was extremely distressing for everyone involved.

I am not arguing that therefore injections are always problem free, just that things can go wrong either way.


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

I don't understand how people say they've seen the shooting go wrong? It has an immediate effect and IMO is the best for the animal, they don't know what's coming. Going "wrong" is more likely the owner being distressed by the mess and twitching afterwards. Not even going to pretend it's not upsetting but the horse is gone by that point painlessly 

I think the injection is more for the owners "comfort" and find it quite cruel when you really think about how it works through their organs. Horse's don't want to go down and unless they are already pretty far gone most will fight the injection. It's awful.



[/ QUOTE ]

I have used both and have no real 'preference' - but EITHER can go wrong if not done by competent people.  I have had the vet put down horses and it has always been extremely peaceful - he sedates before giving the lethal injection - and they have gone down very quietly.  I have also had horses shot by hunt staff - the last one got spooked and they spent 10 minutes getting him calm and settled and used to them before the deed was done.

I have a mare to put down once her foal is weaned (she has heart failure and won't see another winter) and she will be put down by the vet by injection as she is very nervous with strangers and a bit head shy.


----------



## jojoebony (19 October 2008)

I've had three put to sleep in a very short space of time.

1st by shooting (vet) which I stayed for.  It was quick and I really don't think she knew what was happening.  
2nd by injection, again I stayed for this.  It wasn't as quick and the horse did react to the injection.  I found this experience the most distressing for both me and the horse. 
3rd by shooting (vet again) but I didn't stay - he knew the vet well so I didn't feel I was leaving him with a stranger.  

So hopefully, it will be a long long time before I have to make the decision again but I'm 99% sure I'd go with shooting.


----------



## squirtlysmum (19 October 2008)

I had one of my old girls shot at the vets after she broke her knee and it was quick and she was out of pain immedialtly whereas I had my precious mare injected when she became desperatly ill and it went wrong, she fought the injection and struggled and only stopped when I pushed the vet out of the way grabbed her head and spoke to her, she cocked her ear toward me and relaxed and died in my arms, it was the most traumatic thing I have ever dealt with and although it was two years ago it still haunts me so&lt; I pray its a very long time away, it'll be the gun for her son. 
This gives me a lump in my throat just thinking about it.


----------



## PennyJ (19 October 2008)

I think the gun so long as it is done by a competent person.  The twitching and blood afterwards isn't pretty, but however you do it, it's not going to be a pleasant experience.  I think its your final duty to the horse to get it over with as quickly and painlessly as possible and depending on where you are at the time and what your horse is like, you have to decide which is the best way to do it when the time comes.  

Only had to witness this once, we chose the gun, not least because it was for us the quickest option which was important with darkness falling.  We wouldn't have to wait for the vet to come out and we wanted his suffering over as soon as possible.   Please let it be a long time before I have to go through it again.


----------



## amandaco2 (19 October 2008)

I don't understand how people say they've seen the shooting go wrong? It has an immediate effect and IMO is the best for the animal, they don't know what's coming

either can go wrong of course!!!!
as i said my friends horse was shot-it didnt kill him the first time and he had to be shot again, obviously he was in even more distress, thrashing about,scared and in more pain at that point and it made it very hard all round.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (19 October 2008)

Booboos that happened with a friend of mine's mare, and it was just so utterly traumatic. The mare was led outside, not by my friend but by strangers as the friend couldn't face it. mare lost the plot and went loopy, it took three shots to finish her, there blood everywhere. It was a thoroughly terrifying and undignified end to a good horse and I've found it hard to forgive the friend and the huntsman.


----------



## basil99 (20 October 2008)

I had my 36 year old pony put to sleep by injection.  I would not consider anything else as the whole event was very peaceful and quick. When the vet left and before he was collected I allowed my other horses to go and see him. Their reaction was interesting, some sniffed him and then turned away while one who was always scared of him still seemed nervous and sniffed a hoof.  Having had him since he was 4 it was the only way I could contemplate parting with an old friend whose quality of life had gone.


----------



## MizElz (20 October 2008)

The huntsman's gun, every time.

Have known two awful occasions with horses whereby the injection went horrifically wrong, and I could never, ever put mine through that. Have also known two dogs where the injection went wrong


----------



## BlackWhite381 (20 October 2008)

Shot every time.

Had a weanling shot by the vet when she broke the top of her back leg in the field in the middle of Jan one year. And had my old pony (40yrs) and my mums old horse shot by the knacker man, they were eating corn when it happened and that was the last they knew. I agree you owe it to your horse to get it done as quick and painless as possible.


----------



## JM07 (20 October 2008)

Shot..without a doubt.

over so quickly.

Foal i had Dispatched last week was done so in this way.


----------



## FriskyFilly22 (20 October 2008)

We found our 30yr old shire cross with colic the last thursday &amp; wondered if we would have to make the decision having not really thought alot about it before. Luckly shes recovered well &amp; weve discussed that if any of our horses need 2 be put down in the future it will be by injection.


----------



## bailey14 (29 October 2008)

I thought you might be interested in my comments about shooting V injection.  I had a horse put to sleep by shooting (he was five and had a compound fracture of his tibia breaking his leg playing in the field).  I saw the vet walk over to him and shake his head and I walked off as the yard owner was holding him for the vet and I had said my goodbyes (it is very important not to get upset in front of your horse, no sobbing and clinging onto his neck - horses are not stupid despite what we may like to think).  My dad met me at the top of the field out of sight of the horse and I shouted to my Dad that my horse was being shot, and Dad who was hard of hearing said "what?".  As it started to shout my reply I heard a shot.  ten to fifteen seconds later I heard a second shot.  It was blantantly obvious to me that the first shot had not killed my horse outright and common sense tells me that when my horse heard my voice he moved his head at the last minute.  It was very distressing for all concerened and the vet tried to cover up by telling me that all big horses (Miki was 16.3hh) are shot again to make sure.  I now know this NOT to be true.  That is my own personal experience of shooting.  I have spoken to my vet about this issue gun against needle and have been told that which ever you choose the horse is dead before they hit the ground.  Sadly in my horses case it was not to be.  I also had another horse Rommy put down by injection at Liverpool Hospital (see Wobblers post).  I had a few minutes before with him to say goodbye and again I did not shed a tear although it was very hard, and lied to him and told him we were going jumping at the weekend (his favourtie thing ever as he loved his jumping) and I had to lead him into the put down box as he would not go in with the nurse as he was frightened which haunted me for months afterwards.  I was not allowed to be present (the consultant said it was because he was too unsteady on his feet but I think it was really to spare my feelings).  Again I said my goodbyes told him I loved him and the deed was done.  I asked that I could go and see him afterwards and I went into the put down box with my dad and Rommy was lying on the floor.  I bent down and stroked his neck and he let out a huge groan immediately followed by two more.  I found it deeply upsetting and was very distraught but I was also in shock as I was convinced he would only be at the hospital a week or two and then be coming home.  I was suprised that no one had bothered to spk to me about this being a possible outcome of euthanasia but I can understand that they did not consider that this might have happened or that I had not experienced it before.  His belly was also flicking up and down.  I was assured he was dead and I know that he was but the body shutting down on such a large animal takes time and is distressing to watch.  I would never insist on seeing my horse after it had been put down again and for obvious reasons would not have wanted to had he been shot but I thought it would be of some comfort to me - people who have been through this experience will understand where I am coming from.  Liverpool were very good to me about the whole thing and I do not bear any grudges but maybe people can read this and bear this in mind should a thing be an option for them.


----------



## BeckyD (29 October 2008)

I had my last mare despatched by the hunt.  I wasn't there.  I couldn't be.

When Ronnie's time comes he will go the same way.  I want it to be over with quickly.  As he's such a spanner I'd imagine sedating him first might be best.  I won't be there.  I've thought about this a lot lately due to a lovely horse on the yard being PTS last week.  Haven't forgiven myself for not being there for Cass in her final minutes, but I know I couldn't have been and I still wouldn't.  I would cause more distress by being so upset.  Each to their own.


----------

